# Identifiants ipad et imac identiques



## jisse34 (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais changer l'identifiant principal du cloud de mon Ipad qui est différent
de celui de mon Mac.
Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le supprimer de l'Ipad et de le remplacer par
celui du Mac afin d'avoir les deux identiques.
Autre petite question : >doit-on acheter du stockage sur l'Ipad et sur le Mac,
car sur le Mac j'ai 20 go et sur l'Ipad 5 go?

Merci pour la réponse. Cordialement.

Jisse


----------



## FalloutXtreme (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Alors si j'ai bien compris, tu veux pouvoir changer le compte principal de ton iPad (identifiant iTunes).

Si c'est ça, c'est simple, (solution pour iOS 8, c'est peut être identique pour les systèmes antérieurs mais je ne suis pas sûr) tu vas dans Réglages --> iTunes Store et App Store.
Tu "cliques" sur la ligne "Identifiant Apple" puis Déconnexion et là tu te reconnecte avec ton identifiant principal 

Si tu as 20 Go sur le Mac c'est que tu as déjà dû acheter de l'espace supplémentaire car on a le droit qu'à 5 Go gratuits. Or actuellement sur l'iPad comme tu n'es pas connecté avec le même identifiant que le Mac, tu ne bénéficies pas de tes 20 Go.
Quand tu auras remplacé ton identifiant actuel sur l'iPad par celui du Mac, ton problème sera réglé et tu bénéficieras également de tes 20 Go sur l'iPad


----------



## jisse34 (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse.

En fait c'est l'adresse mail qui est dans l'onglet : réglages - iCloud qui est différente de mon compte Itunes et Appstore. C'est celle-ci que je veux mettre pour l'adresse principale. De ce fait, effectivement, je ne bénéficie pas des 20 go que j'ai acheté.

Avez-vous une solution?.

Merci d'avance.    Jisse


----------



## FalloutXtreme (21 Octobre 2014)

Et avec la solution que je vous ai donné juste avant, ça ne fonctionne pas ?
Après avoir cliqué sur Déconnexion vous devriez pouvoir vous reconnecter avec l'identifiant entré sur votre Mac.


----------

